# do dogs need to visit vet for health check before travelling



## craigy (Aug 29, 2005)

Can anybody who regularly travels to Europe with their dogs advise me if your dogs are required to visit the vet at home for a check-up shortly before travelling? I seem to remember reading on the DEFRA website that some countries require this but nobody seems to have mentioned it here.
We are travelling to Spain this winter via France for 5 weeks and staying at La Manga (caravan & camping rally) for the first 2 weeks in January. Would be pleased to here from anyone else staying, especially other dogowners.


----------



## 88760 (May 9, 2005)

As long as your Pet passport is up to date. Then you have nothing else to worry about.
My vet recommended a "Scalabor collar" and Heart worm drops for Spain

Comming back you need the usual "Frontline" and worming tablet from a French vet.

Hope this helps

George


----------



## craigy (Aug 29, 2005)

*Scalibur collar*

Thanks George. Where did you get your scalibur collar and heart worm drops from? My vet said he doesn't know if he'll be able to supply them.

Craigy


----------



## 88760 (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
I got both from the vets.
The heart worm drops come under the name "Stronghold"
The "scalibor collar" costs around £10 lasts for 6 months
If your vet doen't supply them you can get them on the net.
From such place as:
www.animalmedicines.co.uk
Never had anything to do with them. Just an example.
George


----------



## craigy (Aug 29, 2005)

*scalibor collars etc*

Thanks George. Will see if I can get a prescription from my vet to order.

craigy


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

George 1 - thank you for the website.. we are off to France and Spain and will compare the website prices to the vet price! Many thanks! Ana xx


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We don't have Jabulile taken for a health check. Passport is up to date. Last time we bought Stronghold and the collar in Spain, there should'nt be a problem at this time of the year.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We don't have Jabulile taken for a health check. Passport is up to date. Last time we bought Stronghold and the collar in Spain, there should'nt be a problem at this time of the year.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Another good site re pet medicines...
http://www.bestpetpharmacy.co.uk/index.asp
I believe from 31 October vets must issue perscriptions free of charge for a few years, who will be the first brave one to ask and get struck off their list?
I have used these for small items non POM items and their service is good.
malc


----------

